# PD-100 full face respirator filter swap.



## OrsonHornbeam (Jul 18, 2020)

Ive always believed in being prepared, but never really considered myself a "Prepper". The entire COVID pandemic panic situation changed my mind on that.

Although Covid isn't airborne, it made me realize that within whatever China has in store for the rest of the world in the future, there might be even nastier bugs that COULD go airborne.

I realized I needed to invest in gas masks. I decided that, although I'm not crazy about it being made in China, within my current, truncated budget, the PD-100 would be an affordable option for the meantime, until I'm able to upgrade, and keep this one as a spare.

I wanted the option to convert the mask from 3M respirator filters to 40mm NATO canisters.

The PD-100 instruction manual has instructions to remove 3M brackets, and replace them with 40mm adapters, which I have.

My issue is, that the existing plastic 3M brackets seem to be immovable. The basic concept is like a Rx bottle safety cap. You firmly press down and turn counterclockwise. These have 3 tabs that in theory should press above their slots to allow the bracket to twist off, but they have absolutely no give, and there seems to be no way they're going to move.

I'm afraid that if I wrench too hard, I'll permanently damage the mask. I've looked all over for a solution, but I've come up empty. I hope someone here might be able to tell me if I'm missing something.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

OrsonHornbeam said:


> Ive always believed in being prepared, but never really considered myself a "Prepper". The entire COVID pandemic panic situation changed my mind on that.
> 
> Although Covid isn't airborne, it made me realize that within whatever China has in store for the rest of the world in the future, there might be even nastier bugs that COULD go airborne.
> 
> ...


Did you ever consider that the Chicoms tainted the masks and respirators with the virus or worse?


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Orson here is one *FOR YOU!!!!*









edit: Orson, sorry for harsh reply.

You should introduce yourself, first post. Then contribute or ask questions............IMHO get a NATO/Israeli mask


----------



## OrsonHornbeam (Jul 18, 2020)

Slippy said:


> OrsonHornbeam said:
> 
> 
> > Ive always believed in being prepared, but never really considered myself a "Prepper". The entire COVID pandemic panic situation changed my mind on that.
> ...


No.

Even if they did somehow put "the virus" on the mask after production, it would never survive the weeks of shipping outside a host.


----------



## OrsonHornbeam (Jul 18, 2020)

Mad Trapper said:


> Orson here is one *FOR YOU!!!!*
> 
> View attachment 107401
> 
> ...


There, I introduced myself in the introduction section.

If you go back and read my post, you'll see the part where I said that I plan to eventually upgrade (probably to a made in USA Mestel), and use this one as a spare.

So, knowing that, do you have any serious suggestions to my issue?


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

OrsonHornbeam said:


> There, I introduced myself in the introduction section.
> 
> If you go back and read my post, you'll see the part where I said that I plan to eventually upgrade (probably to a made in USA Mestel), and use this one as a spare.
> 
> So, knowing that, do you have any serious suggestions to my issue?


Do you have a pdf or a link to the manual for the mask? The pictures you posted are clear but don't tell the whole problem.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

For some reason I like to breath, if something bad goes airborne I hope when it reaches me I go quick. Had enough of these stupid masks and distancing suggestions/mandates.


----------



## OrsonHornbeam (Jul 18, 2020)

Mad Trapper said:


> OrsonHornbeam said:
> 
> 
> > There, I introduced myself in the introduction section.
> ...





1skrewsloose said:


> For some reason I like to breath, if something bad goes airborne I hope when it reaches me I go quick. Had enough of these stupid masks and distancing suggestions/mandates.


Biological contaminants aren't the only reason to own an emergency respirator. For example, I live about a half mile from a large chemical plant that holds thousands of tons of liquid phosgene gas. I'm sure there are multiple safety routines implemented there, but I'll breath a lot easier with a respirator if I hear an explosion in their direction.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

In your situation like with many who live in anti-2a states might be time to think about moving somewhere else. 

A 30 mph wind will have the gas at your door step in 30 seconds, my math might be bad, but you won't have much time after they that be notify everyone.


----------



## OrsonHornbeam (Jul 18, 2020)

Mad Trapper said:


> OrsonHornbeam said:
> 
> 
> > There, I introduced myself in the introduction section.
> ...


I've looked high and low for any info online for converting the cartridges to NATO. All I can find is general reviews.

I was hoping to find someone here who was familiar with this particular mask, until then all I have is a pic of the instructions that came with it. They seem simple enough, and I can see what they're talking about with aligning the tabs, but I'm just not getting it.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Don't think I would ever live in a place with this kind of danger. Dude, get the heck away from there!

https://emergency.cdc.gov/agent/phosgene/basics/facts.asp


----------



## OrsonHornbeam (Jul 18, 2020)

1skrewsloose said:


> In your situation like with many who live in anti-2a states might be time to think about moving somewhere else.
> 
> A 30 mph wind will have the gas at your door step in 30 seconds, my math might be bad, but you won't have much time after they that be notify everyone.


At a steady 30mph directly in my direction, the math comes out to a minute. Though you have to figure in dilution with surrounding air, plus none of my windows are open when it's this hot out. Regardless, I'd rather have a fighting shot at surviving, as opposed to just saying it's hopeless and not trying.

I'm sure it's possible to find a possible negative scenario to naysay ANY prepping percaution, but I've always though it's better to have something and not need it than need something and not have it, even if there are situations where it might not neccesarily help.

And I would move to a red state in a heart beat if I found a similarly paying job.


----------



## OrsonHornbeam (Jul 18, 2020)

1skrewsloose said:


> Don't think I would ever live in a place with this kind of danger. Dude, get the heck away from there!
> 
> https://emergency.cdc.gov/agent/phosgene/basics/facts.asp


Lol, I know, luckily there's a deep valley between the city and the plant. My house was the right size, for the right price, at the right time, so for the time being I'm staying put.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

OrsonHornbeam said:


> Biological contaminants aren't the only reason to own an emergency respirator. For example, I live about a half mile from a large chemical plant that holds thousands of tons of liquid phosgene gas. I'm sure there are multiple safety routines implemented there, but I'll breath a lot easier with a respirator if I hear an explosion in their direction.


I used to work with phosgene a lot. They say it smells like musty hay and one good breath will kill you.

This was in a chemistry laboratory. We handled it at dry ice temp -78 oC where it stays liquid (boils/turn to gas 5 oC) and inside a tested fume hood. I didn't wear a respirator and I'm still here.

An explosion on the scale you mention, kiss your ass goodbye if you are downwind. Besides the moisture in your lungs/airway, phosgene will react with most organic compounds besides hydrocarbons and alkylhalides. It will eat your skin, eyes.........you'd need a chem warfare suit, with no leaks.

Where in the hell in northeast do they have a chemical plant like that? I'd be worried if there was an extended power outage and the storage tanks could not kept chilled. It's also a site terrorists would target.


----------



## 65mustang (Apr 4, 2020)

Orson my boy, sounds like you need a full Hazmat suit with a fresh air supply that you can wear 24/7. Get a grip son.


----------



## OrsonHornbeam (Jul 18, 2020)

Mad Trapper said:


> OrsonHornbeam said:
> 
> 
> > Biological contaminants aren't the only reason to own an emergency respirator. For example, I live about a half mile from a large chemical plant that holds thousands of tons of liquid phosgene gas. I'm sure there are multiple safety routines implemented there, but I'll breath a lot easier with a respirator if I hear an explosion in their direction.
> ...


They have their own emergency backup generators, and substantial security.

I don't really want to give my location away, but they're the biggest phosgene producers in North America. My uncle works as a chemist there, I once applied for a job, all employees must be clean shaven, and have their full face respirators within arms reach at all times. Visitors get little lapel pins that darken when exposed to phosgene. The surrounding neighborhoods all get fridge magnets with evacuation instructions in case the air raid siren that signals a leak goes off.

It's never gone off in anyones lifetime. Nobody really worries about it I guess.


----------



## OrsonHornbeam (Jul 18, 2020)

65mustang said:


> Orson my boy, sounds like you need a full Hazmat suit with a fresh air supply that you can wear 24/7. Get a grip son.


I'm new here.

So far, I'm really surprised at getting so much condescension and scorn from a prepping and survivalist forum, about a perfectly legitimate and reasonable preparation measure.

This was honestly the last place I would've expected to encounter "relax and stop being so paranoid" attitude.

I can only imagine it must have something to do with the "y'all ain't gonna be makin" me wear no goll darn mask, by golly!" sentiment down south and out west.

Sadly disappointing.

Needless to say,


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

With a name like Orsonhornybeam and that avatar you expect to he taken seriously... Personally I'm pretty sure your a fruit of the loom "sock" check behind the dryer you might find the another sock to a make a pair you can wear.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

OrsonHornbeam said:


> I'm new here. So far, I'm really surprised at getting so much condescension and scorn from a prepping and survivalist forum, about a perfectly legitimate and reasonable preparation measure.


Wow. 
You might be too thin skinned to survive a stiff breeze. We kid each other here a bit. KID. You know, try and have a little fun. If that rises to the level of "scorn" in your mind, I don't know what to say to help. You're welcome here. Pull in your lip, stick out your chest, try and have some fun yourself. Without taking every comment so seriously, and in the worst possible light. You might like it. We do.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

StratMaster said:


> Wow.
> You might be too thin skinned to survive a stiff breeze. We kid each other here a bit. KID. You know, try and have a little fun. If that rises to the level of "scorn" in your mind, I don't know what to say to help. You're welcome here. Pull in your lip, stick out your chest, try and have some fun yourself. Without taking every comment so seriously, and in the worst possible light. You might like it. We do.


Then again we just may turn loose the "sock eater"


----------



## OrsonHornbeam (Jul 18, 2020)

hawgrider said:


> With a name like Orsonhornybeam and that avatar you expect to he taken seriously... Personally I'm pretty sure your a fruit of the loom "sock" check behind the dryer you might find the another sock to a make a pair you can wear.


Yeah, sure, this is my real name, just like I bet your real name is "hawgrider".


----------



## OrsonHornbeam (Jul 18, 2020)

StratMaster said:


> OrsonHornbeam said:
> 
> 
> > I'm new here. So far, I'm really surprised at getting so much condescension and scorn from a prepping and survivalist forum, about a perfectly legitimate and reasonable preparation measure.
> ...


I understand good natured ribbing, but so far, with the exception of one good faith attempt to help me with my issue, it's been nothing but insinuating that owning a gas mask is somehow being paranoid (which again, is extremely surprising coming from survivalists), and digs at my pseudonym and avatar pic, as if I'm going to put my real name and photograph here.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

OrsonHornbeam said:


> I understand good natured ribbing, but so far, with the exception of one good faith attempt to help me with my issue, it's been nothing but insinuating that owning a gas mask is somehow being paranoid (which again, is extremely surprising coming from survivalists), and digs at my pseudonym and avatar pic, as if I'm going to put my real name and photograph here.


WHAT!?!?!?

Y'all don't use your real names?

DRATS! Foiled Again! :vs_mad:


----------



## OrsonHornbeam (Jul 18, 2020)

Slippy said:


> OrsonHornbeam said:
> 
> 
> > I understand good natured ribbing, but so far, with the exception of one good faith attempt to help me with my issue, it's been nothing but insinuating that owning a gas mask is somehow being paranoid (which again, is extremely surprising coming from survivalists), and digs at my pseudonym and avatar pic, as if I'm going to put my real name and photograph here.
> ...


Ah, so I see that you understand the absurdity of people named "hawgrider" and "slippy", with cartoon avatars, citing my use of a fake screen name and profile pic as a reason to make light of my question.

Y'all be crazy.


----------



## Black 5 (Apr 6, 2020)

Because this place has been overrun with trolls recently, there is a high degree of distrust.
You don't want to disclose your location. Fine. People here aren't quick to cozy up to strangers.


----------



## OrsonHornbeam (Jul 18, 2020)

Black 5 said:


> Because this place has been overrun with trolls recently, there is a high degree of distrust.
> You don't want to disclose your location. Fine. People here aren't quick to cozy up to strangers.


Damn, its good to know that it not just me. I definitely noticed the trolls.

But seriously, does ANYONE want to disclose their personal specs on the internet, in this day and age?

If anyone here is concerned about be being a plant, they need only to google my pseudonym, I've used it for years, Twitter, YouTube, Facebook, Instagram, WhatsApp, Gab, Parler, Slug, Vero, VK, etc.

I'd be willing to wager that since I'm an ancap at heart, I'm willing to go a tiny bit further than the runofthemilll right winger found here.

Or, if not, **** it, the great thing about being an Ancap/extreme libertarian is I get to choose with whom interact without consequence.


----------



## OrsonHornbeam (Jul 18, 2020)

OrsonHornbeam said:


> Black 5 said:
> 
> 
> > Because this place has been overrun with trolls recently, there is a high degree of distrust.
> ...


*about me being


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

OrsonHornbeam said:


> Ah, so I see that you understand the absurdity of people named "hawgrider" and "slippy", with cartoon avatars, citing my use of a fake screen name and profile pic as a reason to make light of my question.
> 
> Y'all be crazy.


So... you picked that avatar expecting NOT to be ribbed for it? Seriously? Someone was bound to notice. It's like some hippy chick wearing a micro skirt and topless... then somehow outraged someone is looking.


----------



## Black 5 (Apr 6, 2020)

"Or, if not, **** it, the great thing about being an Ancap/extreme libertarian is I get to choose with whom interact without consequence."

Me too. And I don't need some silly pseudo political ideology to excuse my utter dislike for some people.


----------



## OrsonHornbeam (Jul 18, 2020)

Black 5 said:


> "Or, if not, **** it, the great thing about being an Ancap/extreme libertarian is I get to choose with whom interact without consequence."
> 
> Me too. And I don't need some silly pseudo political ideology to excuse my utter dislike for some people.


Glad you agree.

And you'll likely find it convenient that a "silly pseudo political ideology" isn't actually required to express your distaste at people who have no desire to help their potential contemporaries, and are only interested in "scoring points" amomg their current friends,against people they've labeled as outsiders.


----------



## OrsonHornbeam (Jul 18, 2020)

StratMaster said:


> OrsonHornbeam said:
> 
> 
> > Ah, so I see that you understand the absurdity of people named "hawgrider" and "slippy", with cartoon avatars, citing my use of a fake screen name and profile pic as a reason to make light of my question.
> ...


No... I suppose I wasn't expecting the maturity level of this forum to be so low as to elicit such a response to my fake avatar and handle, to distract almost every member to the extent that they pay no notice to my actual question, and instead waste their time typing responses about how my profile pic has affected them.

It's no big deal, just a surprise at the lack of seriousness on this forum.


----------



## OrsonHornbeam (Jul 18, 2020)

StratMaster said:


> OrsonHornbeam said:
> 
> 
> > Ah, so I see that you understand the absurdity of people named "hawgrider" and "slippy", with cartoon avatars, citing my use of a fake screen name and profile pic as a reason to make light of my question.
> ...


Knowing what I know now?

I would have picked a new, generic, ******* sounding handle, having to do with Harley Davison and/or Ford pickups, and would've chosen an avatar to match, like some cartoon rendition of Calvin and Hobbs pissing on something.

I think I'm talented enough to pass myself off as your run-of-the-mill hillbilly, even though I currently reside in the suburbs.

I've lived in the country as a child for many years. I would, had I had the foresight, ingratiated myself into your clique here.

But all of that is a moot point now.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

OrsonHornbeam said:


> It's no big deal, just a surprise at the lack of seriousness on this forum.


Seems like a big deal. We are not just a social media site here: we are friends an compadres. As such, yes... we pull each other's tails sometimes. Make each other laugh. Are supportive in times of crisis. Argue and fight like brothers. Lose the chip on your shoulder and join in.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

OrsonHornbeam said:


> Glad you agree.
> 
> And you'll likely find it convenient that a "silly pseudo political ideology" isn't actually required to express your distaste at people who have no desire to help their potential contemporaries, and are only interested in "scoring points" amomg their current friends,against people they've labeled as outsiders.


Nobody labeled you as an "outsider". Many, in fact, said "welcome". Frankly, you revealed yourself as a crybaby in a few short posts. Could have responded with humor, with repartee, or wit. Instead, your petulant lip is out AGAIN. We are out of crying towels unfortunately. Those who are instantly "offended" remind us of similar tedious snowflakes. I can't speak for everyone, but you are starting to bore the hell out of me.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

OrsonHornbeam said:


> Damn, its good to know that it not just me. I definitely noticed the trolls.
> 
> But seriously, does ANYONE want to disclose their personal specs on the internet, in this day and age?
> 
> ...


Whats an "Ancap"?


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

OrsonHornbeam said:


> Knowing what I know now?
> 
> I would have picked a new, generic, ******* sounding handle, having to do with Harley Davison and/or Ford pickups, and would've chosen an avatar to match, like some cartoon rendition of Calvin and Hobbs pissing on something.
> 
> ...


You sound like the whiners from the darkside forum yup! The way you keep whining has me 100% convinced you are a sock from the darkside. You really need to up your game you retards can't even sneak in here and last a a few days let alone a few weeks. Your sock smells and tell opie and his minions they blows chunks for me will ya!


----------



## Black 5 (Apr 6, 2020)

OrsonHornbeam said:


> Glad you agree.
> 
> And you'll likely find it convenient that a "silly pseudo political ideology" isn't actually required to express your distaste at people who have no desire to help their potential contemporaries, and are only interested in "scoring points" amomg their current friends,against people they've labeled as outsiders.


Can you point out on the doll where the bad man hurt your feelings?


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Black 5 said:


> Can you point out on the doll where the bad man hurt your feelings?


Now that's funny LOL! :vs_laugh:


----------



## cdell (Feb 27, 2014)

I haven't tried to take apart any of my 3m masks but presumably they are the same as a North. The threaded inserts for the inhalation and exhalation valves of a North just pop out of the rubber mask after the filters are taken off. It's all made to be stripped to the component parts for cleaning.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

OrsonHornbeam said:


> I would have picked a new, generic, ******* sounding handle, having to do with Harley Davidson.


First off you misspelled 'Davidson,' and I fixed it for you. I should know, they used that name on my Sportster tank.

Secondly, get used to being ribbed. Someone, sometime is going to over-step his humor and hurt your feelings. Duh, it's a forum and you'll get cheers and jeers. Goes with the territory. Heck, I'll get roasted just for posting this! I'll get one posting of a jibe, and the next on sharpening an expensive knife. That's the drill, and I wouldn't change a thing...


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I am not against protective masks, I am a firm believer in them.

I carry two each of M-17A1's in each jeep, they are not there for chemicals like phosgene 

and chlorine, which will rot you skin off without a MOPP suite. 

They are not quick change filters either, but then again I don't expect

to be in a situation where I would need a change from irritants.

Unless you are in a downwind position with a healthy breeze not to worry much,

that depression between you and the plant should contain it,

The stuff is heavy and tends to cling to the ground, 

now if it was VX made there I would be gone 1,000 miles.

The only phosgene plant I knew of was in NJ.

I have other masks with standard NATO filters as a replacement standard, 

but are kept here, have forty filters I think, 

and I have MOPP suites and boots, hoods for the masks, gloves, US mil decon equipment and chemistry.

The M17A1's will work well filtering radioactive particulates out of the air.

I can't help you with the problem, could if I had in hand. 

Personally I would get a MSA mask with no shit plastic adapters required,

less shit to fail, and they are top of the line.


----------

